# Port a flounder gigging expectations/recomendations



## Caughtonacrab (Jul 6, 2013)

Looking to flounder gig in early october with a pro. In port aransas/copus area. Possible? Likely? Weather permitting? Season permitting? I dont know?


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Caughtonacrab said:


> Looking to flounder gig in early october with a pro. In port aransas/copus area. Possible? Likely? Weather permitting? Season permitting? I dont know?


Should be a good time of the year for gigging. Check out fishrockport.com to find floundering guides.


----------



## ragin (Jun 15, 2013)

I went with this guy, out of Aransas Pass,,, would go again

http://www.surrenderatsunrise.com/


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Flounder are good year round bro.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

*port a flounder gigging*

X2 on Sunrinder at sunrise
361-790-3271
Capt. Dave Dupnick


----------

